# Chichlids Mating?



## 20GallonPirate (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey guys, i noticed my two psuedo kenyis doing this since today morning, im pretty sure they are mating, but why are they biting each others mouths?

also this all started with the yellow lab and on Kenyi, but then the kenyis started to do it alone. would it be possible to have kenyi/lab mix?


----------



## TJM (Dec 23, 2009)

Those are females displaying aggression (liplocking) likely due to a territorial dispute.
Kenyi shouldn't be kept in anything under 75 gallons. 55 gallon is considered minimum in general for most cichlids.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Females only in that Vid...

That tank is WAY to small, You think you have fighting now Your tank is gunna turn into WW3 being that small.


----------



## 20GallonPirate (Nov 1, 2010)

damn  what can i do? i have 6 chichlids... i cant take them all back to BAs because i dont have a way of transporting the all at once. I guess my only choice is to get rid of them somehow and repopulate the tank with community fish? 

would i be able to keep my BN peacock and then add all community fish? i really like the color he is turning out to be


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Even though a peacock is a community fish, Its still a cichlid and It might be too aggressive for a standard community tank.


You made a very common mistake, Buy before reading. 1/2 hour of reading would have prevented you from making it.

If you cant get a bigger tank, Look into rehoming.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You can make a post in the buy and sell and see if anyone is willing to take them


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

don't forget to add your location....and pics are always welcome.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks like the Lab is holding eggs in that video. Probably just the grainyness...

If those are true female keny's I'll take one. I have a male. Wouldn't mind populating my tank a bit. They look a bit young to tell if they're true females or just males keeping female colors for protection. (Kenyi males can change to look female to reduce aggression from a dominant male or or other cichlid species.)

Watch as the territorial despute ends one will turn yellow very quickly.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

20GallonPirate said:


> damn  what can i do? i have 6 chichlids... i cant take them all back to BAs because i dont have a way of transporting the all at once. I guess my only choice is to get rid of them somehow and repopulate the tank with community fish?
> 
> would i be able to keep my BN peacock and then add all community fish? i really like the color he is turning out to be


You can go to Big Al's and talk to the manager about trading them in for credit. Then ask the manager for some bags so that you can return with the fish in bags. They'll give you the bags for free.

Or you can buy a 5 gallon bucket at Rona for $5 and use it for water changes later. You should also pick up a lid for the bucket at Rona.
--
Paul


----------



## 20GallonPirate (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks for all the help and suggestions guys!

I got a gift card from my GF's grandma for big als lol....so that will go towards my repopulation fund. as for my current chichlids, there are 5 left, and if anyone wants them i will give them away at a very fair price to a good owner, if not then BAs it is.

also, once i get rid of my current livestock, how long should i wait before putting in new ones? the PH is at around 7-7.2 which is LOW for chichlids i know but its been a struggle for me to bring it up. If i bring down the PH to regular cummunity fish levels can i add them in right after getting rid of my chichlds? 

Happy New Years !


----------

